# Another Slippertalk breeding project



## Rick (Sep 9, 2006)

Couscous74 (Marcus) sent me some pollen from one of his excellent Phal equestris to put into mine, and here is a pic of the results (2nd try).



Unlike slipper flowers that shrivel and fall off the ovary after pollination, Phals (and many other genera) turn their whole flower into the capsule.

In this photo you can see the extension of the column and swelling ovary of the flower on the right. To the left of it a 2nd breeding you can see how the pocket where the stigmatic surface closed up on the pollen, and the petals are twisting back and starting to turn green at their bases.


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2006)

Sweet. keep us posted Rick.


----------



## Heather (Sep 9, 2006)

Got to love a little orchid sex amongst forum members. :smitten:


----------



## couscous74 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, very cool! Never seen pregnant phals before. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool and very informative. E.


----------

